# Truck Thief Dies In Police Chase Through New Jersey, Delaware, Maryland



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*MITCH LIPKA*
_Inquirer Staff Writer via Knight Ridder_

A man driving a milk truck he stole in Cherry Hill led police on an inexplicably odd, often low-speed chase for more than four hours yesterday, ending with his death when he plunged the vehicle into the Susquehanna River in Maryland.

The man, identified by Maryland State Police as Kevin L. Biggs, 38, of Atlantic City, drove off in the Balford Farms truck about 4:50 a.m. as the driver made a delivery to the Starbucks on Haddonfield Road.

From there, Biggs led police on a circuitous trek around South Jersey. After tooling around Cherry Hill, he drove into Pennsauken, where he reportedly tried to run over a police officer.

After reviewing their initial pursuit, when the flashing lights and sirens led Biggs the man to steer the refrigerated box truck onto the wrong side of the road, police decided to trail him in unmarked cars, they said.

The 20-foot truck led officers along Route 70, onto I-295, off at the next exit onto Haddonfield-Berlin Road, and eventually through Haddonfield and back onto I-295 South at the White Horse Pike.

In Paulsboro, the truck exited I-295, got back on headed north, then reversed course again in West Deptford, Cherry Hill Police Lt. William Kushina said.

Throughout the pursuit, Biggs drove under the speed limit and followed traffic laws.

Biggs continued south across the Delaware Memorial Bridge, where he paid the $6 toll in cash, said Master Cpl. Joseph DiStefano of the Delaware River and Bay Authority police.

When he saw the authority's patrol cars on the other side of the tolls, Biggs eased the truck to the shoulder and was surrounded by officers, DiStefano said. A Cherry Hill officer opened the passenger door, and Biggs sped off, knocking the officer to the ground and then slamming into a Delaware River and Bay Authority cruiser.

Other authority police cars joined the pursuit on I-95 - two behind the truck and two on its right - until 9:15 a.m., when the truck reached Maryland. A Delaware State Police helicopter watched from above.

Maryland troopers picked up the pursuit. The truck took an exit onto State Route 222, avoiding a police roadblock a few yards away. Biggs then turned onto Route 276, which took him through Port Deposit.

Going down a hill in the center of town, Biggs failed to negotiate a turn, crossed railroad tracks and a broad promenade, and plunged into the river. A state police diver tried to pull Biggs out, but the water was too cold and the front end of the truck too damaged, said Sgt. Thornnie Rouse, a state police spokesman. A crane pulled the vehicle free shortly after 1 p.m.

Biggs was pronounced dead at the scene. His body was taken to Baltimore for an autopsy by the Maryland medical examiner.








Knight Ridder content Copyright 2005 provided via The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

At least he paid the toll!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Perhaps they can sue his estate to pay for the towing and storage!


----------

